# French tutor



## susan.frenchtutor (Dec 15, 2013)

My name is Susan. I am a Native French Speaker. I came to French Primary and High School, and graduated my Bachelor in a French University, where I was always an excellent student. With more than 15 years experiences of teaching LOTE in Australia, you would discover a new horizon with a beautiful language of French, which we have helped hundreds of students succeed in French studies.

You may study privately or join with students in our current class. We tutor at all levels from basic to advanced, IB French Literature.

You may contact me on: 0470 518 547 (after 5pm). If somehow, I cannot pick up the phone due to driving, please leave your phone number or message me, I'll get back to you asap.

Qualifications
Bachelor Of Commerce/Arts in French


----------

